# Virtualbox 3.1.4 CPU Last

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich benutze seit langer Zeit unter 64 bit System Virtualbox. Bin irgendwann, wegen der USB-Unterstützung von OSE umgestiegen. Unter kde 4.4.2 habe ich teilweise 20 bis 50% CPU Last für Virtualbox. Das war m.E. nicht immer so. Weiß jemand, wie man das beeinflussen kann oder ob die compillierte Version -OSE- performanter läuft?

- Korrektur: nicht auf OSE, sondern von OSE umgestiegen -Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Mar 28, 2010 4:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boris64

Probier doch zu erst einmal die aktuelle Version (~3.1.6) aus,

die sollte seit gestern/heute(?) auch via portage installierbar sein.

Betreffend OSE-Version: 

Hat die denn schon alle Features, die die vorkompilierte Version bietet?

Ich dachte immer USB-Support wäre (bisher) genau wie VRDP ein

"binary-only"-Feature.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe da Quatsch geschrieben und jetzt korrigiert.

----------

## schachti

Bei mir war es unter Kernel 2.6.32 so, dass VT-x/AMD-V in den Einstellungen von VirtualBox zwar ausgewählt, aber nie aktiv war (sieht man beim Starten der virtuellen Maschine unten rechts in der Statusleiste). Seit der Aktualisierung des Kernels auf 2.6.33 funktioniert das wieder, wodurch bei mir die Prozessorlast signifikant gesunken ist. Vielleicht hat das was mit diesem Commit zu tun?

----------

